# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Hepsi deşifre olacak

## bozok

*HEPSİ DEşİFRE OLACAK*



16.04.2010 

Vatan gazetesi yazarı *Mustafa Mutlu*, bugünkü köşesinde; Emekli Tümamiral İlker Güven’in boşanma davası açtığı eşi Sunahanım Güven’in iddialarını kaleme aldı. Mutlu, bu iddiaların yeni davalara dönüşeceğini ve bu davaların *Ergenekon, Balyoz, Kafes* gibi soruşturmaların panzehiri olacağını yazdı.

*İşte Mustafa Mutlu’nun “ABD’ye giden uçaklarda yer ayırtmaya başlayanlar!” başlıklı yazısı:*

“Ergenekon, Balyoz, Kafes gibi darbe planı soruşturmaları için “U dönüşü günleri”ne giriyoruz.

Elbette; gerçek suçlular varsa cezalarını çekecekler...

Ama... üok yakında bu davanın “panzehiri” niteliğinde yeni davaların da açıldığını göreceğiz...

O yeni davalar açıldıkça, 2004 model “toplama ve zorlama çeteler” gündemden düşecek; onların yerini 2009 model olmasına rağmen çok kilometre yapmış “takkeli çeteler” alacak...

***

Bu “U dönüşü”nün mimarı öfkeli bir kadın...

Emekli Tümamiral İlker Güven’in boşanma davası açtığı eşi Sunahanım Güven...

Sunahanım’ın iddiaları araştırıldığında (tabii araştırılırsa) önce Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin belgelerini sızdırıp satan “lüplüpçü subaylar” dökülecek ortaya...

Sonra...

Elbette bu belgeleri onlardan satın alanları tanıyacağız...

Bitti mi? Hayır!

O belgelere gelişmiş laboratuvarlarda “eklemeler yaparak”, masum yurtseverlerin başlarının yanmasına neden olan “lüplüpçü montaj uzmanları”na da sıra gelecek...

***

Bu “büyük proje”nin bir de finansman ayağı var tabii...

ürneğin; belge sızdırması karşılığında Emekli Tümgeneral İlker Güven’i ayda 20 bin dolar maaşa bağlayan “cemaat üyesi iş adamları...”

Sıra onlara da gelecek...

Ve... Onlara bu paraları vermeleri için telkinde bulunan “cemaat yöneticileri”ne...

***

Liste nasıl kabarıyor görüyor musunuz?

Genelkurmay Savcısı’nın açtığı soruşturma yetmez... Cumhuriyet savcıları da “Biz buradayız” demeli!

Cemaat yöneticileri deşifre olur da müritleri unutulur mu?

ürneğin medyadaki müritleri göreceğiz kamera önü kelepçeli geçit törenlerinde...

Masum insanların özel hayatlarını deşifre eden, soruşturmanın gizliliğini umursamayıp kendilerine teslim edilen en gizli evrakları çarşaf çarşaf yayınlayan, gazetecilik etiğini ayaklar altına alan o müritleri...

Ve elbette; o gizli belgeleri cemaatin medya ayağına sızdıran polis şeflerine ve savcılara da sıra gelecek...

Bu kez bu 2009 model çetenin üyelerinin kendi aralarında yaptıkları konuşmaların çözümleri girecek dosyalara...

***

Tüm bunların olması o kadar kaçınılmaz ki...

üünkü doğanın kanunudur; taşkın dere kendi yatağına da zarar verir!

Sunahanım “U dönüşü” bayrağını salladı bir kez... O bayrağı gören çete üyelerinin paçaları tutuştu çoktan!

Foyalarının ortaya çıkması an meselesidir...

Tuzak kuranların av olmalarına ramak kaldı artık...

İnanıyorum; cumhuriyetin yürekli bir savcısı çıkacak ve Sunahanım Güven’in can güvenliğini sağlayıp, anlattıklarını araştıracak...

O “hastane sahibi”ni bulacak...

Para alan köstebek komutanların yakasına tek tek yapışacak...

***

Göreceksiniz, ABD’ye kalkan uçaklarda yer kalmayacak...

üünkü vakit gelmiştir artık!”


*Odatv.com*

----------

